# Estação meteorológica PCE-FWS 20



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 09:31)

Vejam este site...
http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/logger-de-datos/logger-datos-pce-fws20.htm

A estação é boa, e barata, cerca de 80€ !!!


----------



## lsalvador (1 Ago 2009 às 09:57)

Se queres gastar pouco ficas mais bem servido pela oregon wmr100 ou wmr100n, no ebay "bem" procurado arranja-se por 45$ e 65$ respectivamente. Dizem eles que são usadas, mas se for como a ultima que adquiri por 65$ de usado não tinha nada, tudo a estrear.

Um abraço.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 09:58)

lsalvador disse:


> Se queres gastar pouco ficas mais bem servido pela oregon wmr100 ou wmr100n, no ebay "bem" procurado arranja-se por 45$ e 65$ respectivamente. Dizem eles que são usadas, mas se for como a ultima que adquiri por 65$ de usado não tinha nada, tudo a estrear.
> 
> Um abraço.



Boa, qual é o site?


----------



## lsalvador (1 Ago 2009 às 10:02)

Endereço Ebay

Já não tem wmr100N nem as wmr200, estas estavam a 125$ +- 90€. É uma questão de esperar que apareçam.


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2009 às 14:43)

lsalvador disse:


> Endereço Ebay
> 
> Já não tem wmr100N nem as wmr200, estas estavam a 125$ +- 90€. É uma questão de esperar que apareçam.



Então ja viu as estações ?


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 15:01)

lsalvador disse:


> Então ja viu as estações ?



Vi sim, e agora já têm de novo as de 45$.
Mas, qunto é que é em euros?
(Pode tratar-me por _tu_)


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2009 às 15:15)

Pedro disse:


> Vi sim, e agora já têm de novo as de 45$.
> Mas, qunto é que é em euros?
> (Pode tratar-me por _tu_)



Os 45$ deve ficar por +-35€, mas depois tens de juntar os portes e a possível alfandega.

Mas por 35€ ficas mais que bem servido.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 15:29)

lsalvador disse:


> Os 45$ deve ficar por +-35€, mas depois tens de juntar os portes e a possível alfandega.
> 
> Mas por 35€ ficas mais que bem servido.



É verdade.


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2009 às 15:31)

Pedro disse:


> É verdade.



E tens boas condições para pores a estação e partilhar dados?


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 21:40)

lsalvador disse:


> E tens boas condições para pores a estação e partilhar dados?



Eu ainda sou novato na coisa, mas condições ideais, tenho, e até fica bem escondido, para que os visitante não reparem...

Mas, para partilhar como?
Aqui no Fórum?

Mas, o meu mal é talvez os meus pais não alinharem, porque apesar de ser apenas cerca de 40/45euros, não consigo suportar essa despesa sozinho, e é preciso que eles autorizem a instalação do material...


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2009 às 19:00)

Afinal, ao que tudo indica, vou comprar a Oregon WMR100, que me propuseste, do Ebay...

isto é, se os meus pais ajudarem na despesa...


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2009 às 13:46)

onde se compra?


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 13:48)

andres disse:


> onde se compra?



Tenso link na primeira mensagem do tópico!!!

É via online, acho eu!!!


----------



## tdda (24 Ago 2009 às 11:01)

Comprei uma igual 75€ no ebay. Nova.

Só que é distribuida com uma marca diferente.

Construi um RS pois parece-me que o original tem pouca protecção e estou a fazer os primeiros testes.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 11:01)

tdda disse:


> Comprei uma igual 75€ no ebay. Nova.
> 
> Só que é distribuida com uma marca diferente.
> 
> Construi um RS pois parece-me que o original tem pouca protecção e estou a fazer os primeiros testes.



Tem muito pouca resistência...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2009 às 11:38)

A estação que eu te aconselho para início 





Caracteristicas Oregon Scientific RMS600-USB UPLOAD II:

- Mostra a temperatura, humidade interior e exterior (até 3 canais)
- O software do PC regista e mostra dados da temperatura e humidade mediante cabo USB de 2m
- Mostra mensagem de aviso meteorológico
- Função de alerta de gelo, quando a temperatura exterior se junta ao punto de congelação
- Relógio preciso rádio controlado por rádio controlo
- Retroiluminação para que possa ver fácilmente no escuro
- Sensor exterior tem um alcance de 30 metros sem cabos
- Sensor exterior à prova de salpicos

Mais estações

http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductList/cid/6042/Estacoes_meteorologicas/

Eu se fosse a ti Pedro, não meteria nessas embrulhadas do Ebay que é sempre uma complicação, essencialmente para alguém que ainda se está a iniciar no mundo da meteorologia e não conhece muito bem o mundo do Ebay. Para além que no Ebay só vale a pena comprar quando as estações já são altamente profissionais, como a Davis por exemplo, sem ser desse género acho que vale mais ficar por lojas europeias on-line ou até mesmo lojas físicas em Portugal como a Worten, BS Astro, MediaMarkt entre outras.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 13:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> A estação que eu te aconselho para início
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu não quero nada do Ebay, mas quero sim uma estação que já seja das boas e que me dure muitos anos, de preferência.
Pois cá em casa o dinheiro não estica e tenho sorte de este ano o orçamento para o Natal seja um pouco maior, e que me dê para um pouco mais além.

Mesmo assim, essa estação que me recomendaste não serve, pois não tem nem pluviómetro nem anemómetro, e se eu comprar algo é já tudo complecto, para não ter de depois ter mais gastos...


----------



## tdda (21 Set 2009 às 14:08)

Pedro disse:


> Vejam este site...
> http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/logger-de-datos/logger-datos-pce-fws20.htm
> 
> A estação é boa, e barata, cerca de 80€ !!!



Como já tinha indicado atrás neste tópico tenho uma destas low cost e como, apesar de ser pouco tempo, já a tenho a funcionar á cerca de 2 meses e até agora com uma razoável montagem e um RS feito por mim estou a obter valores bastante interessantes, para além de a consola receber o sinal do transmissor a 50mts dentro de paredes (testado) sem qualquer problema.

Se vai durar pouco ou muito tempo não sei. Mas paguei 75€ já com portes incluidos num leilão da ELECSA no ebay. Para mim só pela experiência já está a valer a pena.

Claro se puderes e quiseres sempre podes seguir os concelhos anteriores e seguir por um equipamento Oregon ou outra marca com bastante mais crédito nesta área e que muito provavelmente que irá garantir mais durabilidade e fiabilidade de valores. 

Mas por experiência própria e de amigos meus a fiabilidade dos resultados obtidos está principalmente relacionada com o local e forma como foram instalados os sensores e não a sua marca.

Cpts


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2009 às 14:55)

Pedro disse:


> Eu não quero nada do Ebay, mas quero sim uma estação que já seja das boas e que me dure muitos anos, de preferência.
> Pois cá em casa o dinheiro não estica e tenho sorte de este ano o orçamento para o Natal seja um pouco maior, e que me dê para um pouco mais além.
> 
> Mesmo assim, essa estação que me recomendaste não serve, pois não tem nem pluviómetro nem anemómetro, e se eu comprar algo é já tudo complecto, para não ter de depois ter mais gastos...



Então a a única solução que vejo é esta
*
La Crosse Technology WS1600*
*Não dá para ligar ao PC/Net* 





*Ou*

*Oregon WMR100N*
*Dá para ligar ao PC/Net*


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 14:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então a a única solução que vejo é esta
> *
> La Crosse Technology WS1600*
> *Não dá para ligar ao PC/Net*
> ...






Já s vi..,
Tenho estado o dia todo a fazer contas!!!

Vi também esta: Lacrosse WS 2357


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2009 às 14:59)

Pedro disse:


> Já s vi..,
> Tenho estado o dia todo a fazer contas!!!
> 
> Vi também esta: Lacrosse WS 2357



Essa já vai quase aos 200€

http://www.gem51.com/lstf2.php?fam1=6&fam2=62&pagina=1


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 15:08)

Não sei onde vi uma LaCross bem parecida com a que disse, mas  o pluviómetro, o anemómetro e o sensor eram ligados a aparelhos wirelless, e não chegava aos 180euros...


----------



## system32 (2 Jan 2010 às 22:20)

Boas, 

Depois de ter lido bastantes coisas , incluindo muito deste forum , resolvi comprar uma dessas PCE's, pois a diferença para as Oregon era para o dobro.
Para já estou contente com ela, embora, pelo que tenho lido, não esteja montada da maneira ideal, nomeadamente lá mais para o verão vou ver se faço um abrigo para o termometro, pois o "abrigo" incluido parece-me muito fraco. Mas acho que esse problema todas tem. 

Já a meti no wunderground, e comparativemente às estações proximas, não me parece mal.

Se dura ou não : não sei, mas acho que já é um bom começo para quem quer começar com uma estação completa. No dia em que avariar. logo se decide se compra-se outra barata, ou se investe!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2010 às 22:25)

system32 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Depois de Ter lido bastantes coisas , incluindo muito deste forum , resolvi comprar uma dessas PCE's, pois a diferença para as oregon era para o dobro.
> Para já estou contente com ela, embora, pelo que tenho lido, não esteja montada da maneira ideal, nomeadamente lá mais para o verão vou ver se faço um abrigo para o termometro , pois o "abrigo " incluido parece-me muito fraco. Mas acho que esse problema todas teem., já a meti no wunderground, e comparativemente às estações proximas, não me parece mal.
> Se dura ou não : não sei, mas acho que já é um bom começo para quem quer começar com uma estação completa. No dia em que avariar. logo se decide se compra-se outra barata, ou se investe!!!



Já tinha reparado na nova estação no Wunderground.

Mas do abrigo artesanal ela irá sempre precisar, não será apenas no Verão. 

Mesmo em dias frescos e de algum sol já haverá erros nas medições. 

Parabéns pela compra e instalação. Quando puderes coloca fotos da instalação.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Mai 2010 às 23:08)

Esta já tem modulo solar
http://www.pce-group-europe.com/esp.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2010 às 18:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então a a única solução que vejo é esta
> *
> La Crosse Technology WS1600*
> *Não dá para ligar ao PC/Net*
> ...






A de cima é minha e é boa


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Mai 2010 às 21:14)

Já tenho valores para a PCE...pelo que tenho lido é muito boa


----------

